# what to do?



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

*go to homecoming dance(with a hot girl) or hunt??*​
go to dance and hang out with date3648.00%hunt3952.00%


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

i am a junior in high school got one girl i have a chance on going to homecoming what should i do? homecoming day (the dance) is opening day of goose season what would you do if i was you?

oh yea the girl is a senior and is reallyyyy hot

lol maynot sound inportant but i am really confused not enought time to hunt really in morning

thanks thomas


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Bring her hunting! :beer:


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

well if you can hunt in the morning and go to the dance at night, I'd go hunting in the morning then take the chick to the dance, then after that I'm not sure, go back to the cabin or with her.. if you can score, you make the decision whether its more important than hunting. good luck :beer:


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

not even a question...HUNT!


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

well i am pretty sure taking her to blind is off but yea hoping to hunt in morning.

i think this might get interesting my become hilarious post. o yea this is my first real date if i get it.

keep it coming on advise.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Take Matt's advice...


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

SDNDhtr said:


> not even a question...HUNT!


I am a senior in high school and i'd say the same thing :withstupid:


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Im also a senior in high school, and if I were you I would go hunting! No question about it. :beer:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I'm also a Senior and I guess if she's really *THAT HOT* and she *PUTS OUT*....then maybe i'd go to the dance. :lol: :lol: Otherwise, get your @ss in yur blind and shoot some birds. You could always take a picture of her and post it up and I can make the decision for you. 
:beer:


----------



## FOWLPLAY1 (Jun 12, 2005)

Take her with you, share a blind, let her blow on your call...... :lol: 
Does't get any better than that !!

Good luck,
Shawn

(The older we get, us older guys gotta live "life" through you pups)


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Go to the dance dude,
You're a young turk now, but it passes way way too quickly.

Hunting is what guys who can't get the hot chicks do - and tell themselves they'd rather be hunting. When you're an ugly old guy, women that hot will never give you a second look and you'll have lots of time to hunt with other old smelly guys.

M.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

They always have homecoming at the wrong time of the year! Ours is the 2nd weekend of duck season. I think I know where I'll be and it doesnt' include dancing, unless I have one too many beers that night. :lol:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

I am looking forward to my girlfriend coming hunting with me NonRes opener weekend!! :lol: Try to get her to come with!!!! :beer:


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Drew if i remeber right she blows a flute or was it a short reed? :lol: I cant remeber its been a long time.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Must be a short reed. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

> Drew if i remeber right she blows a flute or was it a short reed? :lol: I cant remeber its been a long time.


lol


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

short and fat knock'em flat! :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Obviously I was kidding with my first post. I agree with MRN...go to the dance. Since you like to hunt, look at it this way; it's opening day for "cats." :wink:


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Im only a junior in college and I already think of it as MRN does. Go to the dance....think of it as a once in a lifetime hunt. Would you rather go on a once in a lifetime hunt or goose hunt. Plus she is older, think of the experience you will gain  Once you get older or get a serious girlfriend everything else is posted and you can only hunt on 1 field. Take advantage of it now.


----------



## ganderwacker (Sep 17, 2005)

Go a huntin and here's why, My great-grandfather died when he was 98 and at that late age he still considered himself a ladies man. Before he left this world he gave me some advise."there's only two pieces of a$$ that make any difference, your first and your last. All that you get in the middle don't amount to nothing. :lol:


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Dude your young. DO BOTH. Go out with this chick have a great time and then take off after the date and get to where you need to be to hunt. Pull an all nighter if you have too. Make us proud and be a red blooded american male.


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

MRN said:


> Go to the dance dude,
> You're a young turk now, but it passes way way too quickly.
> 
> Hunting is what guys who can't get the hot chicks do - and tell themselves they'd rather be hunting. When you're an ugly old guy, women that hot will never give you a second look and you'll have lots of time to hunt with other old smelly guys.
> ...


that can be argued! :lol: i know plenty of hunters that find time for both! (including myself) :lol:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Amen...I'm greedy...I'd do everything I could to get both done...but if you can't do that, take the chick...we promise to leave a few geese in the field for ya :wink:


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

sweet mother of god.............go to the dance!!! Hunting will always be here. However the window of opportunity will only shrink.

A very wise man once said : a piece not taken is a piece lost forever.

Live and die by this and your life will be so much richer.

GH29


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

You must go to the dance....there will be years upon years of hunting available to you, but you only get a few short years to date those 18 year old hotties!!!


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Go to the dance. You should be able to do both. You've got to give the 'cats' a shot every once in awhile though!


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

My wife and I have been married for 34 years. We started dating as juniors in high school. In our senior year, I was captain of the football team and an "escort" for Homecoming (we didn't have a king in those days). After the first dance, I headed for ND on a hunting trip with my dad and brother. My wife got a ride home with one of her girl friends. This topic still comes up quite often even after all those years. But the 34 years have been good. She's a great gal. She still lets me hunt fish about as much as I want. Good luck.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

I shot a really nice beaver on homecoming night when I was in high school, still got it too


----------



## woodie1 (Dec 6, 2004)

did you mount the beaver too?
:wink:


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

That would be a very very hard choice but in the end i would go hunting.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

I would have too say it is the nicest beaver I have seen, so yes, I mounted it :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Drew Willemsen said:


> I am looking forward to my girlfriend coming hunting with me NonRes opener weekend!! :lol: Try to get her to come with!!!! :beer:


I feel sorry for you Drew, there goes the hunting trips just to hang out and get drunk with the boyzzz. :lol:


----------



## Ramsey (Apr 11, 2004)

fox412 said:


> Dude your young. DO BOTH. Go out with this chick have a great time and then take off after the date and get to where you need to be to hunt. Pull an all nighter if you have too. Make us proud and be a red blooded american male.


Absolutely no question about it. drop her off and drive to the hunt.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Hmmm, She is a really hot senior and she wants to go with a junior high kid? Red flag!!! Wear a condom!!!


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

TAKE THE GIRL!!!! You never know, it could be the best night of your life. You can always hunt later. Man, I remember my days back in high school, hormones gone wild. There is no better time in your life---ENJOY IT WHILE YOU CAN!!!!!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

MRN said:


> Go to the dance dude,
> You're a young turk now, but it passes way way too quickly.
> 
> Hunting is what guys who can't get the hot chicks do - and tell themselves they'd rather be hunting. When you're an ugly old guy, women that hot will never give you a second look and you'll have lots of time to hunt with other old smelly guys.
> ...


Couldn't have said it better. Hunting will be there...this opportunity may come about only once.


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

thanks guys keep advise coming. homcoming isn't until october 1st but going to hopfully have thing figured out by this weekend. yea i am going to say hunt tell 9 and then get ready :lol:

i will try and find a pic if i can get one


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

yeah, you know when this is all said and done we are gonna need results...of both "hunts"! i expect limits!


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

> I feel sorry for you Drew, there goes the hunting trips just to hang out and get drunk with the boyzzz.


HAHA yeah right, she is so pumped to go hunting!! plus she drinks half of my friends under the table....


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

You gotta do both. Do whatever it takes to pull it off. I went to many a dances with blood under my fingernails.


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

Chris Schulz said:


> Drew if i remeber right she blows a flute or was it a short reed? :lol: I cant remeber its been a long time.


:toofunny: hhahahahha


----------



## ReidAnderson455 (Sep 6, 2005)

There should be no problem with doing both.

But if you had to choose one, it all depends on how hot she is and your chances after the dance.

:2cents:


----------



## FrozenHusker (Jul 29, 2004)

You know what I like about these High School Girls, I get older, they stay the same age........

I tell ya what, I would trade every day of hunting from here on out to be 17 and in high school knowing what I know now...... But I am a dirty old man.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Dude I have stayed out all night, got puss in the morning before heading to the blind go hunting, be back in time for class go hunting again and then go to work, then homework after work and be up at 4 to go hunting the next morning. Trust me you can do both.


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

HUNT dont get stuck with a girl they take hunting away from u


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

FrozenHusker said:


> You know what I like about these High School Girls, I get older, they stay the same age.........


(Dazed and confused)=best movie ever made


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

+1 :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

FrozenHusker said:


> You know what I like about these High School Girls, I get older, they stay the same age........


It was only a matter of time before that came out. Classic!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Dude do both!!!!

Make sure its gonna be worth your while first, dont waste any time on them teasers.

Go to the dance, take her home, throw in some Al Green, HIT IT, leave a day after pill on the pillow, detach the fake arm (you better have one of them), walk out the door, drive to the field, and tell everyone in the spread what you did the night before. :bop:

If she doesnt call back, PERFECT!! dude your young...

keeep it reeeel


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Madison said:


> Dude do both!!!!
> 
> Make sure its gonna be worth your while first, dont waste any time on them teasers.
> 
> ...


Oh its the best when you do one of your hunting buddies sisters in his bed...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

But what would I know about that. :wink:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Only you GB3! :lol:

I still get a kick out of that story...


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Oh its the best when you do one of your hunting buddies sisters in his bed...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> But what would I know about that. :wink:


my motto is "DONT HATE THE PLAYER, HATE THE GAME!!"

keepin it reeeeeeeeeel


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

to whoever said hunting is for ugly guys that cant get chicks i beg to differ. when waterfowling becomes a lifestyle each hunt is as exciting as your first, and as important as your last. if the ladies cant accept that, they can keep on walkin. do both if thats what you want, but if you really got it in you some how no matter what, youll end up in that field.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

and might i add, if you studly enough to be bringin hot seniors to dances as a junior high kid your gonna have plenty of shots at stuff like this, hunting season is much shorter than girl season, spread your time wisely.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Get the chicks now while you still can. :wink: I passed up a hotty "back in the day" and I kicked myself in the a$$ for years. Cripes you can always hunt. I passed it up for a worthless hunt over in Wisconsin so I really screwed up. :lol: If the huntin' would be good though that's a tough one.

I guess I'd like to see ya' score one for the old has beens and leave the ducks and geese for us. :wink:

Good luck.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

diver_sniper said:


> to whoever said hunting is for ugly guys that cant get chicks i beg to differ.


You can beg all you want, but when you're an ugly old smelly guy, it ain't gonna help - just go hunting... ;-)

M.


----------



## Gillraker (Mar 2, 2005)

It all comes down to one thing............the quality of field that you have picked out for the morning............end of story.


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

well here is what happen guys i just got back from the dance.

it sucked mainly it what i can say.

girl i was hoping to go with decided to go with 3 of her friends and so then i should up all alone. sat there awhile finnaly saw her dance one slow dance and then her and 2 of her friends left cuz they were tired with about 1 hourl eft in the dance. so i sat there like a dumna$$ and then i went talked to my friends when one of my original date friends came over and started danceing around me. so on the very last slow dance i dance with her and then she need a ride home so i gave her a ride home.
........and

..........

then she got out of my truck and went home.

so ending is didn't get laid but did get to know 2 really hot chicks tho.

o yea didn't hunt in morning had to work

thomas


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

i have a good idea of whats "hot or not," cant take your word for it until i see some proof.....especially if there are 2 of them......lets see 'em....


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

srry no pics of them

oh yea but one did get royality


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

You only have so much time in high school, make it count while you can.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Learned a valuable lesson didn't ya, I bet you go huntin next time. Or just do what I did and find a girl that will go huntin with you that hates to dance Good luck next time


----------



## qwakk (Jun 22, 2005)

Next time leave the kittys alone and find yourself a full grown CAT. Now there would be a different story with a different out-come. A young buck like you should be milf'n your way around and gettin' an education. Good luck next time and remember your lesson. No kitty- CATs..... :wink:


----------

